# Ginger Ninja Alert ...



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well today I have been asked to help a beautiful ginger boy, I will post photo's Sunday as he is coming in on Saturday evening.

Now I know this beauty will find a home very quickly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sherwood also due in over the weekend. 

Now arranged at 2pm Saturday, cant wait to have cuddles from this beauty.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ahh what a cutie! :001_wub:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gorgeous boy :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

Beautiful eyes too


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

He's beautiful. Never had a ginger before.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful ginger boy :001_wub: :001_wub:

Hope he finds the purrfect forever home soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Owners have asked me to be a foster home for 6 months so they can still keep him.


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

Can't wait for more pics he is lovely. You are such a wonderful person I really don't know where you get all your energy from. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lots of Lucozade 

Just waiting for Lily the 7 year old aggressive cat to come in, cant wait to help her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lucky Sherwood, gorgeous boy! :001_wub:
Ooh I can't wait to hear more about Lily


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

CC will tell you it's Lucozade, but she has a secret potion called Zoomy Juice  that she takes and also gives it to her cats and kittens that make them all run like loonies


----------

